# above ground pools



## elfangel2424 (May 5, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have any info or advice about where to buy an above ground swimming pool, we live near Albox so anywhere in that area would be super xx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Brico / Leroy /Al Campo / Eroski / Any large Chino outlet.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

VFR said:


> Brico / Leroy /Al Campo / Eroski / Any large Chino outlet.


Might be best to avoid the chino outlet... on grounds of quality... just going from personal experience! 

But any large chain store has them yes


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Might be best to avoid the chino outlet... on grounds of quality... just going from personal experience!
> 
> But any large chain store has them yes


The bulk of them are all made in China though.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elfangel2424 said:


> Hi, does anyone have any info or advice about where to buy an above ground swimming pool, we live near Albox so anywhere in that area would be super xx


Are you talking about the small, inflatable variety or bigger (proper) pools?

If the former, then the answers above are correct.

If you want a proper, above-ground pool, then any pool specialist will be able to advise.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Pools*



VFR said:


> The bulk of them are all made in China though.


True, but if you buy one from el corte etc.,, there is a chance that their quality control is more demanding. 
I have bought several electrical things from el corte and as I like to fish about, I can read made in Germany and keep looking and origen is China.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Justina said:


> True, but if you buy one from el corte etc.,, there is a chance that their quality control is more demanding.
> I have bought several electrical things from el corte and as I like to fish about, I can read made in Germany and keep looking and origen is China.


Yeah exactly, like most of the things we buy they are made in China but i tend to find that anything I buy from the Chino Bizarre last about a week! I mean, my nutcrackers cracked as soon as they were confronted with a couple of hard nuts last christmas!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Any large ferreteria would get you one in .Most have the Gre - Piscinas - Pool - Piscine - Schwimmbecken - Zwembaden catalogue in. Try Longos.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Yeah exactly, like most of the things we buy they are made in China but i tend to find that anything I buy from the Chino Bizarre last about a week! I mean, my nutcrackers cracked as soon as they were confronted with a couple of hard nuts last christmas!


Yes I know about the cheap crap but the same brand, in the same box, can be bought in all of the outlets I mentioned.
The OP can (and will) now they know where to look make their own minds up & cut the cloth to suit their budget.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> True, but if you buy one from el corte etc.,, there is a chance that their quality control is more demanding.
> I have bought several electrical things from el corte and as I like to fish about, I can read made in Germany and keep looking and origen is China.


Well the mark up is certainly more demanding.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

VFR said:


> Well the mark up is certainly more demanding.


But they do smile as they take your money... actually i would love to buy a pool in el corte ingles just to say "its a gift, please wrap it" jejeje


----------

